# Der Un'Goro Krater



## Thalion (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine Meldung von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Maps vom Un'Goro Krater funktionieren leider nicht mehr.

Einfach mal nach "Blutblütenfalle" suchen und den "Karte einblenden" Link klicken.

Getestet mir IE und Firefox...


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (23. Januar 2006)

wollt ich auch grad reinschreiben, das selbe Problem mit Firefox 1.5 und IE 6/7.


----------



## B3N (24. Januar 2006)

Jo - danke für den Hinweis. Wird gefixt!

*Update:* Die Karte sollte nun einblendbar sein...bin grad auf der Arbeit und kanns ned wirklich testen, aber sollte gehen.


----------



## Thalion (25. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> *Update:* Die Karte sollte nun einblendbar sein...bin grad auf der Arbeit und kanns ned wirklich testen, aber sollte gehen.
> [post="107979"][/post]​



Jup, EINblenden geht... Wie wäre es noch mit wieder AUSblenden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

